# Schule-Kazzaa-Proxy



## ToniVsBloder (16. Dezember 2002)

Hi@all

Ich möchte in meiner Schule Kazzaa zum laufen bringen, es geht aber nicht. Kazzaa kann nicht connecten. Man hat mir gesagt das es nicht geht weil die Schule hinter einem Proxy liegt oder so?!Und dann war noch von irgendeinem Port die rede.

Kann mir bitte irgendwer helfen, wie ich Kazzaa zum laufen bringe?

mfg Toni


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Dezember 2002)

Du wirst es ohne die richtigen Daten vom Admin garnicht zum laufen bekommen - so siehts aus!


----------



## ToniVsBloder (16. Dezember 2002)

aha, und welche daten brauch ich da? 
Der Admin kennt sich nämlich gleich gut aus wie ich!


----------



## Thomas Lindner (16. Dezember 2002)

Da ich Kazza mal mit Warez gleichstelle, sag ich nichts dazu!


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (16. Dezember 2002)

1) Solange das Ding über einen Proxy läuft, geht garnichts -> ICS
2) Ich halte es für keine gute Idee auf einem Schulrechner eine Tauschbörse zu installieren, die mir mein Betriebssystem geschrottet hat


----------

